# MILAN | MIND - Milano Innovation District | App



## mr205063 (Apr 28, 2010)

What i learned traveling is that aboard the view of Italy (and its economy) is a lot distorted...


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

edit​


----------



## poinc (Dec 17, 2013)

This project is huge, can't wait to see the first renders of the chosen project


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lendlease signs agreement to develop major urbanisation project, Milan Innovation District (MIND)*
source

*The new agreement confirms Lendlease's position as preferred development partner for the urbanisation project, which has an end value of €2.5 billion.* The project is a multi-phased, mixed-use redevelopment that is expected to include commercial, residential, retail and public realm.

Financial close for the project is subject to planning approval. A decision is expected to be made later in the year. Once approved, *work could begin as early as 2021 and is expected to take 15 years to complete. Today's signing follows on from a first stage Consultancy Agreement, announced by Lendlease in November 2017, which included the development of the masterplan design and business plan.*

MIND is one of a number of major urbanisation projects Lendlease currently has underway within Europe. Others include London's Elephant Park, Euston Over Station Development and Silvertown Quays.

*Dan Labbad, CEO for Lendlease Europe, said:* "Work is already underway on our plan to create an exceptional new district in Milan. The Milan Innovation District is a scheme with huge potential and one where, working alongside our partner Arexpo, *we are looking to build a world-leading centre of scientific excellence alongside an outstanding and active mixed-use neighbourhood."*

Giovanni Azzone, president of Arexpo, declared: "This agreement is another important step forward for the Milano Innovation District, the area where the Expo Milano 2015 took place. This collaboration between Arexpo and Lendlease will provide the foundation of a top level international project, and a unique opportunity for Italy."​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates IRCSS Treatment and Research Healthcare center* 
see project | link









niederstaetter


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The entire project will be based on individual lots, which will be subject to its own international design competition.*​*Architects, despite having a fair amount of freedom, will still be required to follow the guidelines indicated in the program.*​
Unofficial design - Just a sample of how MIND could look like


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Lendlease presented the new phase of MIND - Milano Innovation District.* A closed-door meeting was held today in the presence of national government institutions, the Lombardia Region and the City of Milan in which the Polytechnic University of Milan, IRCCS Policlinico San Matteo Foundation and international guests took part, including the University of California, MaRS Discovery District, Waterfront Toronto, along with Lendlease, Arexpo, Galeazzi Hospital, Statal University of Milan, Human Technopole Research Institute and Triulza Foundation.










​
*Lendlease brings national and international excellence for scientific, technological and digital experimentation to MIND. The first 55 companies will experiment with MIND - Milano Innovation District technological, scientific and digital innovation projects with an innovative and collaborative methodology, the "Federated Innovation Model", which combines open innovation with the more traditional one of companies.*

Companies will bring their innovation and research teams to MIND within the system that will gather national and international excellence among large, small and medium enterprises. These will benefit from a place of interchange that will guarantee intellectual property and, at the same time, actively contribute to the birth and development of Mind's innovation ecosystem.

***

The first 55 companies which took part to MIND:

ABB, Aecom, Ambrosetti, Area Science Park, Bio4Dreams, Bird&Bird, Bracco, Cariplo Factory, Cisco, Confcooperative, Confindustria Dispositivi Medici, Cluster Alisei/CLAN, Connected Health Now, MyEFM, Elettronica Group, Elior, Enerbrain, ENAIP Scuola Restauro Botticino, EnelX, EON, Fabrick, Fast Man Service, FBP, Fondazione ITS, Fleep Technologies, Fluentify, Gellify, Global Futures Group, GiGroup, Graffiti for SmartCity, Gruppo Focchi, H Ventures, Hi-Interiors, IGenius, INDACO, Intesa Sanpaolo, IoTty, Johnson Controls, Lendlease, LID, Ledcom, Maire Tecnimont, Movendo, Moxoff, NewLab, NEXT, Planet Farms, PwC, Sacertis, SEArch+Space Architects, Schneider, Techedge, TIM, UFL (New York University), Umana, Village.​


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Is there a height limitation?
How many meters are allowed for the highests towers?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Axelferis said:


> Is there a height limitation?


Yes there is.
250 m 

Not kidding


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

> *Lendlease -in partnership with CoopService, Cmb, Colombo Costruzioni- has been awarded for the construction of the "Sciences for Life" Campus of the Statal University of Milan.* The new university center will be built at MIND-Milano Innovation District.
> 
> The public-private investment amounts to 339.2 million euros. *The university campus should be completed by 2025.* Professors, researchers and students will collaborate together with the nearby Human Technopole and the new Research Center on Life Sciences.
> 
> source


Design | Carlo Ratti Associati
















See more about the project 1-2​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*New Human Technopole: winning project unveiled.*










Ten floors high, over 16,500 sqm exclusively dedicated to research laboratories and 3,000 sqm of terraces and green areas: a snapshot of the project for the *new Human Technopole building*, Italy’s research institute for life sciences based at the heart of *MIND Milano Innovation District*. The building which aims to be modern as well as welcoming, will be the main headquarters of scientific laboratories and the centre of Human Technopole's campus.

The winning project is that of *Piuarch*, a firm based in Milan which has contributed to many major redevelopment projects in the city, including the Mecenate District and the area of Porta Nuova. An investment of up to 95 million euros is planned for the construction of the new building.










The Human Technopole Campus includes three existing buildings, Palazzo Italia the iconic Milan EXPO 2015 pavilion, a North Pavilion and a South Pavilion and will cover an overall area of over 11,000 sqm. The project describes how the different buildings will be interconnected as well as how connections with external areas will be developed. The new building will rise within the area of the campus. It will have an overall surface of 35,000 sqm and at its highest point will be 61 meters high. It will host biochemistry and molecular biology laboratories, cutting edge scientific technology including light microscopy, space for an extension of HT’s Cryo-EM facility as well as 800 workstations for researchers. In addition, large common areas, meeting rooms and classrooms for events and trainings will be available.



















The Director of Human Technopole Iain Mattaj added: “The spirit of HT is already visible in the approach we have currently adopted to tackle the global healthcare crisis: facilitate the sharing of data and collaboration among institutes. The new building will represent the heart of HT’s scientific activity. This is where the next generation of researchers will be trained. It will be the main headquarters of our laboratories where scientists with different expertise and skill sets will work together. It will host cutting-edge technologies and facilities which will be shared with the entire scientific community to promote joint research projects and collaborations with European and international institutions”.










Piuarch, the winning firm for the competition, commented: “At a time like this, we are proud to contribute to the creation of a new building for scientific research and human well-being. Today these topics require our highest level of attention and commitment. People are at the heart of our project, recipients and protagonists of a place aimed at facilitating dialogue and the sharing of knowledge, a space which we consider fundamental for the rebirth of Milan. The new Human Technopole building was designed primarily as a meeting place, thanks to an architecture capable of interconnecting public and research functions. From this continuous spatial sequence, a fluid and highly iconic, functional and adaptable, sustainable and avant-garde landscape arises”.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates *IRCCS Treatment and Research Healthcare Center*
design | Binini Partners
height | 90 meters
estimated project costs | 230 million Euros

The new structure is of around 180,000 sqm, with a modern architectural concept, designed according to the most innovative standards of sustainability and functionality. It will bring together in one place the skills and specialisations from two existing institutions that are part of the Gruppo San Donato, the IRCCS Galeazzi Orthopaedic Institute and Sant'Ambrigio Clinical Institute. Therefore, it will be an example in Italy of the hospital of the future, based on close integration of research, university training and treatment. It is also the first example of a vertical hospital in Italy and among the few in the world. As well as the classrooms for the university and the research labs, there will be an additional 600 bed spaces surrounded by diagnostic and operating spaces and technologies, according to the most advanced healthcare methods, the most modern concepts of hospital techniques.

*







*
duepiedisbagliati​*







*


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Dear @IThomas, do you have any idea when the heights and final design of the towers will be revealed?


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The site will be developed at different times. Each lot will have its designers and investors.
So, there is not a single final design. But don't worry, there is movement at this moment, and updates will be posted on here.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

With an extension of 300,000 sqm (3.23 million sqft), *West Gate is the new laboratory of the city of the future, and the place where students, professionals, researchers, and scientists will experiment with digital and technological solutions, in line with the directives on ecological and digital transition enacted by the national government.* WestGate will be part of MIND - Milan Innovation District - a 1.2 million sqm district (12.92 million sqft) devoted to innovation, science, technology, sustainability, circularity, competitiveness, culture and inclusion. *The first slice of the area will be delivered at the end of 2024 with the first 5 lots*: residences, hotels, Zenith and Horizon, MOLO and Innovation Hub. The common ground for the entire MIND site is designed by Mario Cucinella Architects, Land, Systematica, ARUP Italia.








Below are four buildings in detail:

*Innovation Hub*
design | OBR​
*Innovation Hub was conceived as the manifesto of a renewed carbon zero environmental and social sensitivity, bringing together educational, creative, cultural and research activities. The building is conceived as an "open system"*, characterized by a dialogic architecture that, starting from listening to those who will frequent it, works on time, even before space, accepting future changes and responding to the changing desires of their future inhabitants. Public space, accessible and open, always alive and lived under the banner of experimentation and inclusion. The building will house a retail and welcome cafe area on the ground floor, while the experience center, offices, co-working on the intermediate floors, and is completed by a panoramic terrace.


















































































*Zenith* and *Horizon*
design | Piuarch, Waugh Thistleton Architects.​Zenith and Horizon, for a total of approximately 50,000 sqm, will mainly host office and co-working spaces. From a structural point of view, *the design is characterized by an innovative and highly digital approach that uses DfMA* - Design for Manufacture and Assembly - to standardize and create the individual construction components off-site, reducing production times and costs. Innovation and sustainability also pass through the choice of wood as the material used mainly in the construction of the structure: particularly performing from the point of view of environmental impact throughout its life cycle, wood is considered the carbon-neutral material par excellence. *With its 56 meters in height, Zenith will be the tallest wooden building in Italy and one of the tallest in Europe.*










































































*MoLo*
design | MAD architects, Andrea Nonni, Open Project, Progeca.​
MoLo is a 3,000 sqm mixed-use building that will house laboratories, office spaces, workshop areas, a supermarket area, and a multi-story car park with 1,500 public and private parking spaces. It will be a connection hinge with the main mobility infrastructures on the Rho side and a focal point due to the functional mix within it. A connection that connects the places and the actions that will take place in those strips of the urban fabric. *The building also serves as an energy plant capable of feeding the entire WestGate area.*


----------

